# De Laurentiis: "Preso bomber che ha segnato 20 goal in campionato"



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Maggio 2018)

*De Laurentiis: "Preso bomber che ha segnato 20 goal in campionato"*

Clamoroso annuncio di De Laurentiis, il quale alla Gazzetta dello Sport afferma di aver preso un attaccante che attualmente ha già fatto 20 goals nel suo campionato. 
Ecco i possibili indiziati nei principali tornei europei: 

- Lewandoski
- Thauvin
- Cavani
- Messi
- CR7
- Suarez
- Aspas
- Marega
- Dost
- Jonas
- Aguero
- Kane
- Salah


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di De Laurentiis, il quale alla Gazzetta dello Sport afferma di aver già preso un attaccante che attualmente ha già fatto 20 goals nel suo campionato. Ecco i possibili indiziati nei principali tornei europei:
> 
> - *Lewandoski*
> - Thauvin
> ...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2018)

Kalinic?


----------



## 7vinte (5 Maggio 2018)

Questi fanno lo squadrone. 20 o anche più gol?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di De Laurentiis, il quale alla Gazzetta dello Sport afferma di aver preso un attaccante che attualmente ha già fatto 20 goals nel suo campionato.
> Ecco i possibili indiziati nei principali tornei europei:
> 
> - Lewandoski
> ...



Thauvin o Dost.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Thauvin o Dost.


Parla di un attaccante centrale,non penso Thauvin,ne dost. Cmq ben venga uno squadrone (con top player alla Cavani) da parte di Roma e Napoli ma noi dobbiamo fare lo stesso (con un Aguero),perché l'obbiettivo deve essere riportare in alto la serie a e il calcio italiano


----------



## SmokingBianco (5 Maggio 2018)

Thauvin. Gli serve un esterno/punta


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di De Laurentiis, il quale alla Gazzetta dello Sport afferma di aver preso un attaccante che attualmente ha già fatto 20 goals nel suo campionato.
> Ecco i possibili indiziati nei principali tornei europei:
> 
> - Lewandoski
> ...



Dico una cavolata ma penso che torna Cavani


----------



## 7vinte (5 Maggio 2018)

Cmq questa cosa non la trovo da nessuna parte


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Parla di un attaccante centrale,non penso Thauvin,ne dost. Cmq ben venga uno squadrone (con top player alla Cavani) da parte di Roma e Napoli ma noi dobbiamo fare lo stesso (con un Aguero),perché l'obbiettivo deve essere riportare in alto la serie a e il calcio italiano



Non lo so, pare che siano stati visti uomini mercato del Napoli a Salisburgo-Marsiglia. Si è parlato anche di Marega e Aspas...e pure di Werner (anche se non ha fatto 20 gol in campionato ma 19 stagionali). In effetti secondo me si muove Mertens, quindi dovrebbe servirgli un attaccante centrale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cmq questa cosa non la trovo da nessuna parte



E' riportata la fonte, leggi bene. E in rete circola già la notizia.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Maggio 2018)

E gli italiani non li contiamo? Potrebbe essere Icardi o Immobile volendo anche


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di De Laurentiis, il quale alla Gazzetta dello Sport afferma di aver preso un attaccante che attualmente ha già fatto 20 goals nel suo campionato.
> Ecco i possibili indiziati nei principali tornei europei:
> 
> - Lewandoski
> ...



Tornando un attimo seri, il Napoli non fa mai il passo più lungo della sua gamba. 
Quindi se escludiamo gente che di cartellino e di stipendio costerebbe troppo per gli standard partenopei, che senza un'altra plusvalenza stile Higuain - quindi al netto della gestione mercato - quest'anno tornerà a fatturare sui 200M, i nomi sono quelli indicati sopra. 
Sempre che l'istrionico presidente non si riferisse a campionati africani o slavi


----------



## koti (5 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> E gli italiani non li contiamo? Potrebbe essere Icardi o Immobile volendo anche


Il Napoli non spende certe cifre, se non dopo aver incassato un centinaio di milioni dalle cessioni.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> E gli italiani non li contiamo? Potrebbe essere Icardi o Immobile volendo anche



Gioca all'estero. Lo ha detto ADL


----------



## 7vinte (5 Maggio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non spende certe cifre, se non dopo aver incassato un centinaio di milioni dalle cessioni.



Mertens 30 m 
Koulibaly 50 m
Jorginho 30 m


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tornando un attimo seri, il Napoli non fa mai il passo più lungo della sua gamba.
> Quindi se escludiamo gente che di cartellino e di stipendio costerebbe troppo per gli standard partenopei, che senza un'altra plusvalenza stile Higuain - quindi al netto della gestione mercato - quest'anno tornerà a fatturare sui 200M, i nomi sono quelli indicati sopra.
> Sempre che l'istrionico presidente non si riferisse a campionati africani o slavi



In Turchia ci sono Gomis e Yilmaz, che hanno segnatro rispettivamente 27 e 23 gol, ma vanno per i 32 anni. In Spagna c'è anche Stuani del Girona, che di gol ne ha segnati 19 ed anche lui è un over 30, in Francia c'è Mariano Diaz a quota 18 (lui si sarebbe un gran colpo secondo me)... insomma, i 20 gol potrebbero essere anche un'indicazione di massima, il ventaglio di possibilità è molto ampio.


----------



## koti (5 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mertens 30 m
> Koulibaly 50 m
> Jorginho 30 m


Per Icardi manco basterebbe, e in più dovrebbe trovare i sostituti di Jorginho e Koulibaly. Fantascienza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, pare che siano stati visti uomini mercato del Napoli a Salisburgo-Marsiglia. Si è parlato anche di Marega e Aspas...e pure di *Werner* (anche se non ha fatto 20 gol in campionato ma 19 stagionali). In effetti secondo me si muove Mertens, quindi dovrebbe servirgli un attaccante centrale.



Io ci farei un pensierino x lui.. 
cosa aspettiamo a prendere il futuro centravanti della Germania ?
poi è sia un velocista che un attaccante possente.. rarità


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2018)

Non ho certezze, ma occhio a Cavani


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non spende certe cifre, se non dopo aver incassato un centinaio di milioni dalle cessioni.



Per la prossima stagione è diverso.
Quest'anno non hanno speso nulla (qualcosa se lo sono messo via, al netto dei costi di gestione) e l'anno prossimo possono contare su introiti Champions altissimi (contando solo i diritti di partecipazione, che si accumuleranno a quelli di vittoria e pareggio nel girone e agli eventuali accessi nei turni a eliminazione diretta).

Inoltre è possibile che Koulibaly venga ceduto per cifre folli tra i 70 e gli 80 milioni. 

Considerando la cessione di Koulibaly a quel prezzo, eventuali altre cessioni come quelle di Mertens e Callejon, e gli introiti Champions, il Napoli farà una campagna acquisti che sforerà di molto i 100 milioni (per me a 150 ci arrivano).


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Maggio 2018)

È immobile ragazzi...


----------



## koti (5 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per la prossima stagione è diverso.
> Quest'anno non hanno speso nulla (qualcosa se lo sono messo via, al netto dei costi di gestione) e l'anno prossimo possono contare su introiti Champions altissimi (contando solo i diritti di partecipazione, che si accumuleranno a quelli di vittoria e pareggio nel girone e agli eventuali accessi nei turni a eliminazione diretta).
> 
> Inoltre è possibile che Koulibaly venga ceduto per cifre folli tra i 70 e gli 80 milioni.
> ...


Fatturiamo più noi che manco siamo in Champions. 

Se si vendono Mertens, Koulibaly, Callejon eccetera è possibile che faranno quella campagna acquisti, ma poi dovranno sostituire mezza squadra, non è che potranno permettersi di sperperare tutto il budget per un unico giocatore. 



Aron ha scritto:


> Non ho certezze, ma occhio a Cavani


Guadagna una roba come 10 milioni netti, non so neanche se potrebbe permetterselo la Juve che fattura il doppio del Napoli. Inoltre ha già detto che intende restare al PSG.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Maggio 2018)

*Pedullà: l'attaccante a cui si riferisce De Laurentiis è Vinicius Morais del Real SC, squadra di Serie B portoghese, che ha segnato 19 gol stagionali. *


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: l'attaccante a cui si riferisce De Laurentiis è Vinicius Morais del Real SC, squadra di Serie B portoghese, che ha segnato 19 gol stagionali. *



Ma lol. Serie B portoghese.


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: l'attaccante a cui si riferisce De Laurentiis è Vinicius Morais del Real SC, squadra di Serie B portoghese, che ha segnato 19 gol stagionali. *



E' da gennaio che si sa che il Napoli ha preso questo giocatore.
Ovviamente De Laurentiis si riferisce a un attaccante di spessore.


----------



## luis4 (5 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di De Laurentiis, il quale alla Gazzetta dello Sport afferma di aver preso un attaccante che attualmente ha già fatto 20 goals nel suo campionato.
> Ecco i possibili indiziati nei principali tornei europei:
> 
> - Lewandoski
> ...



mertens è gia venduto ma con inglese e milik e quest'altro che fanno la collezione di punte?


----------



## luis4 (5 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per la prossima stagione è diverso.
> Quest'anno non hanno speso nulla (qualcosa se lo sono messo via, al netto dei costi di gestione) e l'anno prossimo possono contare su introiti Champions altissimi (contando solo i diritti di partecipazione, che si accumuleranno a quelli di vittoria e pareggio nel girone e agli eventuali accessi nei turni a eliminazione diretta).
> 
> Inoltre è possibile che Koulibaly venga ceduto per cifre folli tra i 70 e gli 80 milioni.
> ...



non spenderanno oltre i 100 anche se vendessero per 250. basta vedere i mercati passati.


----------



## juventino (5 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: l'attaccante a cui si riferisce De Laurentiis è Vinicius Morais del Real SC, squadra di Serie B portoghese, che ha segnato 19 gol stagionali. *



Dai non credo sia questo qui, sarebbe troppo ridicolo pure per De Laurentiis. 
Per me sarà un nome importante un po’ in là con l’età, ergo occhio a Cavani o Benzema.


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dico una cavolata ma penso che torna Cavani



Credo di si sia una cavolata, per il semplice fatto che a Parigi prende 12 mln più eccezionali bonus. Oltretutto i rapporti erano pessimi tra i due.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2018)

Dabour??


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2018)

Sarà un acquisto alla Edu Vargas. Non l'ha specificato il campionato...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarà un acquisto alla Edu Vargas. Non l'ha specificato il campionato...



Ciccio caputo


----------



## LukeLike (5 Maggio 2018)

Kalinic o Bacca?


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarà un acquisto alla Edu Vargas. Non l'ha specificato il campionato...



Infatti stavo per dirlo, escludo campionati di prima fascia.


----------



## gabuz (5 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di De Laurentiis, il quale alla Gazzetta dello Sport afferma di aver preso un attaccante che attualmente ha già fatto 20 goals nel suo campionato.
> Ecco i possibili indiziati nei principali tornei europei:
> 
> - Lewandoski
> ...



De Laurentiis lavora nel cinema e fa "cinema". È un venditore di fumo e anche i napoletani stanno via via aprendo gli occhi


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ciccio caputo



Ci sta 
De Laureintiis che apre il portafoglio ce lo vedo poco, a meno che non abbia in mente di vendere qualche pezzo grosso, per cui credo sarà un nome di secondo piano.


----------



## Heaven (5 Maggio 2018)

Donnarumma dell’Empoli

Comunque non so se il Napoli spenderà cifre enormi quando comunque ha già Milik...


----------



## 7vinte (5 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ciccio caputo



Orgoglio altamurano,la mia città!


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credo di si sia una cavolata, per il semplice fatto che a Parigi prende 12 mln più eccezionali bonus. Oltretutto i rapporti erano pessimi tra i due.



Al di là dei rapporti con De Laurentiis (che possono sempre cambiare, come tutti i rapporti con le persone), Cavani ha ribadito pochi mesi fa che se tornasse in Italia gli piacerebbe giocare di nuovo col Napoli. 

Certamente è un discorso complicato per l'ingaggio che comunque è relativo a un contratto che scade fra due anni e quindi spalmabile su 4/5 anni. Possibile anche che De Laurentiis chieda/abbia chiesto a Cavani una piccola riduzione dello stipendio (evento raro che un giocatore accetti, ma può succedere).


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci sta
> De Laureintiis che apre il portafoglio ce lo vedo poco, a meno che non abbia in mente di vendere qualche pezzo grosso, per cui credo sarà un nome di secondo piano.



Se ha in mente di ingaggiare uno tra Conte, Ancelotti e Benitez, per forza di cose si presenta con un grosso acquisto (e un'altra serie di rinforzi).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2018)

Conoscendo De Laurentiis e dovendo pescare da quella lista, sarà uno tra Dost, Marega, Aspas e Jonas.


----------



## diavolo (5 Maggio 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> De Laurentiis lavora nel cinema e fa "cinema". È un venditore di fumo e anche i napoletani stanno via via aprendo gli occhi



Li ha presi dalla C salvandoli dal fallimento e li ha portati in champions league e primeggiare in serie A,dovrebbero,baciare la terra dove cammina.


----------



## gabuz (5 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Li ha presi dalla C salvandoli dal fallimento e li ha portati in champions league e primeggiare in serie A,dovrebbero,baciare la terra dove cammina.



La riconoscenza nel calcio non trova terreno fertile, abbiamo chiaro l'esempio di Berlusconi. Il passato è passato.
Il presente dice che li sta riempiendo di fregnacce. I tifosi non sono stupidi e se ne stanno accorgendo, difatti sono iniziate le prime contestazioni.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se ha in mente di ingaggiare uno tra Conte, Ancelotti e Benitez, per forza di cose si presenta con un grosso acquisto (e un'altra serie di rinforzi).



E' un se molto grosso, secondo me, soprattutto per quanto riguarda i primi due. Benitez ha allenato il Newcastle e un Napoli forse inferiore a questo, quindi non credo avrebbe chissà quali pretese.


----------



## diavolo (5 Maggio 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> La riconoscenza nel calcio non trova terreno fertile, abbiamo chiaro l'esempio di Berlusconi. Il passato è passato.
> Il presente dice che li sta riempiendo di fregnacce. I tifosi non sono stupidi e se ne stanno accorgendo, difatti sono iniziate le prime contestazioni.



Il piazzamento medio del Napoli in serie a è il settimo posto quindi ad oggi sono al di sopra della loro dimensione.



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: l'attaccante a cui si riferisce De Laurentiis è Vinicius Morais del Real SC, squadra di Serie B portoghese, che ha segnato 19 gol stagionali. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: l'attaccante a cui si riferisce De Laurentiis è Vinicius Morais del Real SC, squadra di Serie B portoghese, che ha segnato 19 gol stagionali. *


----------

